
China introduces facial-recognition step to get new mobile number - adg29
https://qz.com/1720832/china-introduces-facial-recognition-step-to-get-new-mobile-number/
======
z2
Hotels (and transit, and banks) in China have been doing this for a while now.
If this is any similar, it would be some awkward police-sanctioned box with a
webcam and RFID reader to first scan the person's ID card, and then make sure
the person's face is the same as the photo on the ID. Note that a national ID
has been strictly required for a long time already, and the general idea is to
make sure nobody is borrowing someone else's ID to get service, something
really easy to do given that Chinese IDs are like US Social Security numbers--
easily stolen, sold for cheap, and not easily replaceable.

Debates on all the hairy facial recognition issues aside, the main concern has
been one that existed for decades, that people are being de-anonymized as a
matter of policy for trivial things like entering a friend's apartment block
or using a vending machine. Facial recognition is an enabler for sure, but
even if ML didn't exist at all, authorities could (and here, would) just
require IDs and the logging of IDs for every trivial transaction.

------
dev_dull
This is why we need to take our constitution seriously folks. It’s not about
carving out exceptions to parts of it we don’t like. It’s about saying “Unless
you have reasonable suspicious they’re involved in a crime then you can pound
sand.”

“If you have nothing to hide...”

No! You don’t have to prove your innocence to the government. The burden of
proof is always on them. What’s they collect enough information they can make
anyone they want into a criminal. AND THAT’S THE POINT.

~~~
solotronics
The specific technology is irrelevant from a philosophical standpoint. What I
mean is that fundamental rights enumerating individual freedoms for people
were thought out and documented into law by the founders of the US. Even
though they didn't realize there would be jet planes, the internet, or cars
the founders thought about what it truly means to be free and for the
government to be limited from trampling our rights. People have allowed these
freedoms to be slowly restricted one at a time basically giving over control
of their lives to the government. Technology enables a level of control and
surveillance that could never have been imagined 300 years ago and so it has
become even more important for us to fight back and remove the ability of our
government to oppress. If we don't then in a few hundred years time our
children will be slaves to a complete surveillance and control system that we
probably can barely imagine today.

------
notadoc
What country will adopt this next?

~~~
adg29
France is planning to incorporate facial recognition technology into a
mandatory digital identity for its citizens.

Alicem is the name of France’s face ID program. Facial recognition will be the
only way for citizens in France to create a legal digital ID, through a one-
time enrollment that compares a user’s passport photos with a selfie video
taken on the Alicem app.

However, France’s government insists that, unlike China’s, its ID system won’t
be used to monitor citizens, or integrated into identity databases. It says
face scans will be deleted when the enrollment process is over.

------
fuguza
Google selling facial recognition to China and China use it against people.

Is anybody actually reading what these Google whistleblowers are saying ??

Hong Kong is in bad shape at the moment!

------
silentmajority1
This is not new. Not only recording your face, voice is also recorded

